# The Journey Book



## phlaw (Jul 11, 2004)

Can any of the national bookstores get this book??


----------



## Ronin Moose (Jul 11, 2004)

I believe it is available through AMAZON books, via the internet.  Go to Amazon.com and do a search for "The Journey".  Good luck!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 11, 2004)

I still have a few copies......... how many cases do you want?

 :ultracool


----------



## phlaw (Jul 12, 2004)

How much, I just want 1 book.


----------



## GAB (Jul 12, 2004)

Hello, I would be interested in the book also, Gabrewer@elkgrove.net
If you would e-mail me I will continue this conversation.
Thanks, Regards, Gary


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 12, 2004)

phlaw said:
			
		

> How much, I just want 1 book.


 $ 30.00 plus $5 for shipping and handling.

 email me @goldendragon7@cox.net


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 12, 2004)

If you happen to find a seminar that Mr. Ed Parker, Jr., is teaching, he usually has some with him and would be happy to autograph a copy upon request.

It probably will be faster though, to just buy one from GoldenDragon. There's only so many places where Mr. Ed Parker Jr. can be at one time. :wink:

- Ceicei


----------

